# 12-24 hour Wait Before Pitching Yeast



## RickD (Jan 28, 2021)

I just realized that in the DD Dragon's Blood recipe on this forum and in an "Easy Peesy (Skeeter Pee)" recipe that I'm sure I found elsewhere on this forum (they are nearly identical), that after adding everything but yeast to the primary, they state, "Let sit undisturbed for 12-24 hours". Since neither recipe calls for campden/K-meta/Na-meta in the primary, I'm wondering what purpose the 12-24 hour wait serves?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 28, 2021)

RickD said:


> I just realized that in the DD Dragon's Blood recipe on this forum and in an "Easy Peesy (Skeeter Pee)" recipe that I'm sure I found elsewhere on this forum (they are nearly identical), that after adding everything but yeast to the primary, they state, "Let sit undisturbed for 12-24 hours". Since neither recipe calls for campden/K-meta/Na-meta in the primary, I'm wondering what purpose the 12-24 hour wait serves?


If you’ve added enzymes in in the recipe, it may be to allow time for them to break the fruit down and for the sugars to be released into the must.


----------



## RickD (Jan 29, 2021)

Johnd said:


> If you’ve added enzymes in in the recipe, it may be to allow time for them to break the fruit down and for the sugars to be released into the must.



Thanks, John. The recipes do call for pectic enzyme.

There is some interesting empirical information here wijnmaker: Avonturen op het pecto pad deel 2 /Adventures on the pectic path part 2


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 11, 2021)

as well if your unlucky enough , to have city or rural water you need to let the chlorine evaporate, as well as fluoride and other chemicals put into peoples water, i often take my water for granted, i live in lime stone and my well is 147 deep to the water, through limestone,, being raised on well water,, and when i worked the road i drank Avion bottled water,,, on here i have talked to people out west that had wells 5 times deeper then mine and still had bad water, that humbles me , that i live with good water, in the bottoms just 20 miles from me their water smells like sewer because of the iron im the sandy loam bottoms, 
Dawg


----------



## RickD (Feb 11, 2021)

We were in the news not too long ago, with brain-eating amoeba in our city water supply, so we only use it to wash clothes in and even that not without sanitizer. And to boil pasta with a 5 minute pre-boil. Oh, and bathing, too, which we do with the greatest caution.


----------

